

March 2010 Browser Market Share Numbers - stanleydrew
http://www.favbrowser.com/march-2010-firefox-chrome-opera-safari-share-goes-up-ie-down/

======
ZeroGravitas
Seems like Chrome is hurting IE more than Firefox, which is good news for
everyone I think.

I think it's misleading to lump IE6 together with IE7 & 8 as they're used by
different people for different reasons. And Firefox 3.6 looks well on it's way
to being the most used browser version (a previous Firefox held this title
briefly at the turn of the year, before they released the newer version).

------
dandelany
Not very helpful without it's counterpart chart which shows browser versions:

[http://marketshare.hitslink.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?qp...](http://marketshare.hitslink.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?qprid=3)

IE6 continues it's downward decline, but it's still sad to see it at ~18%

